# Ft. Pickens 8-10-12 Report



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yesterday was slightly an off day for everyone. Two storm fronts and a small rain squall came through. Early the Spanish were biting on small LY and bull minnows sparingly. There were a couple taken before lunch time. The black and mangrove snapper were hitting if you presented a free spooled small LY under the pier. Around 1:30 pm I caught a nice 7# Spanish on a 6" LY floated on a bonnet about 30" down. He was a hoss and I beached him instead of attempting to gaff or net around the pier. Around 4:00 pm the Spanish went into overdrive and were tearing up small baitfish about 1-2" long. Several were caught in quick succession. No Kings were caught eventhough good baits were presented at varying depths. LY, Penfish, cigar minnows, large and small hardtails were floated and freespooled but only a few hookups were made. None got close enough to see before the cut wire or lines. Those wirecutters were thought to be a shark by the way they ran. All in all though everyone had a good day fishing.

Sorry but my attaching-fu is weak or I would post a pic of my hoss.  yes I am proud of him he's a personal best!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah it was a off day indeed. The black snappers were very small. I think I threw back like 8 to 10 that were small. Looks like at the end of the tide push all of the baits and spanish migrate from the bridges down to Ft Pickens. It wasn't a good day or bad day.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks for the post


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

2 questions for you

1. what are the limits on those black snapper? those are mangrove snappers correct? 

2. those LY or bull minnows can be purchased at any bait shops? if so which? 

thanks.. thinking of taking a trip out there.. if i can get a couple spanish i would be thrilled


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

stevesmi said:


> 2 questions for you
> 
> 1. what are the limits on those black snapper? those are mangrove snappers correct?


Black Snapper & Mangrove Snappers are the same fish yes.



> 2. those LY or bull minnows can be purchased at any bait shops? if so which?


I don't know of any shop that sells Ly's or bull minnows. You catch them at the pier with a cast net.


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

L's can be caught on sabiki rigs too if you don't have a cast net.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Do bubble rigs work out there for Spanish? Does this pier go into the gulf ive never been down that far at ft pickens


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Also, do you just freeline the cigs or whatever baitfish for kings just like at any other pier?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Do bubble rigs work out there for Spanish? Does this pier go into the gulf ive never been down that far at ft pickens



It's close to the Pass but not in the gulf.



FUPAGUNT said:


> Also, do you just freeline the cigs or whatever baitfish for kings just like at any other pier?


The best result are with live free lined LY's. Some times we get live Sig's. I have a live sig out for a good why but everyone was hooking up using live LY's, I switched back over to LY's and got hooked up.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

allen529 said:


> L's can be caught on sabiki rigs too if you don't have a cast net.



Correct but he was after Mangrove snappers. sabiki rigs at this time are catching the large LY's not the small ones for snapper.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

i've seen sabiki's used at the pcola pier.. i'm guessing a couple family members used those to catch bait and then give it to the others to use further down the pier


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Pier-Dude said:


> It's close to the Pass but not in the gulf.
> 
> 
> 
> The best result are with live free lined LY's. Some times we get live Sig's. I have a live sig out for a good why but everyone was hooking up using live LY's, I switched back over to LY's and got hooked up.


Frozen cigs any good out there?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Frozen cigs any good out there?



Not really, I have seen a ton of people use them with no luck. I not saying it can't happen but the odds are slim. Usually when the LY's move down with the tide and the kings and spanish follow, they primarily want live LY's. If you don't keep a fresh LY on (that will take off running when a king or spanish in near) I have seen a king run up on a LY and the LY just sat there, the king turns off. The same with spanish. I am no expert but this is what I have experienced over the years.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

How crowded has pickens been lately?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Very full, till it rains then everyone runs to their cars.LOL as I get my rain gear out.


----------

